# Alias bootcamp



## cbo68 (13 Décembre 2021)

Salut la communauté,
je viens vers vous pour savoir si quelqu'un peut me dire si c'est possible de créer un alias ou une commande qu'importe sur le bureau de "MONTEREY"qui ferai redémarrer mon Mac sous windows(10 pro)sans être obliger de redémarrer avec ALT puis attendre et choisir Boot Camp
merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

